# Wird Madonna ihren 24-jährigen Freund heiraten?



## Stefan102 (6 März 2012)

​
Seit ihrer Scheidung von Guy Ritchie (43) im Jahr 2008 umgibt sich Superstar Madonna (53) gerne mit jüngeren Männern. Seit geraumer Zeit ist die Pop-Ikone mit dem 24-jährigen Tänzer Brahim Zaibat liiert und der macht nun ernst. Denn schon vor einigen Wochen soll er Madonna die große Frage gestellt und ihr einen Heiratsantrag gemacht haben.

Wie romantisch! Nur leider steht die Antwort seiner Liebsten noch aus. Doch wie The Mail On Sunday berichtet, denkt die Musikerin ernsthaft über den Antrag nach. Dabei hatte sie doch vor einiger Zeit auf die Frage, ob sie noch einmal heiraten würde, in einer Talkshow geantwortet: „Lieber würde ich mich von einem Zug überfahren lassen!“ Hat sie ihre Meinung nun wieder geändert? Eine Quelle soll der Zeitung Madonnas Verhalten wie folgt erklärt haben: „Sie möchte nichts überstürzen. Sie ist sehr glücklich mit Brahim, obwohl ihre Freunde nicht sicher sind, ob sie wieder für eine Ehe bereit ist.“ Weiter verriet die Quelle, warum sich Madonna so gerne junge Partner sucht: „Madonna hat große Angst davor, alleine zu sein. Das ist ein großes Problem für sie und sie liebt es, einen Mann in ihrem Leben zu haben, der jung ist und der ihr hilft, sich jung zu fühlen.“

Hoffentlich nimmt Madonna Brahims Antrag nicht genau aus diesen Gründen an, sondern entscheidet danach, ob sie ihn liebt und mit ihm als Ehepartner zusammenleben möchte. Wir sind gespannt, wie die Entscheidung der Pop-Diva ausfallen wird.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## MarkyMark (6 März 2012)

Böse Zungen würden ja sagen: Hey, tolle Promo für die bald erscheinende CD..aber, wie gesagt, nur böse Zungen 

Wenn man Bilder der ungeschminkten Madonna kennt, dann gebührt dem jungen Kerl eher noch ein Preis für herausragenden Mut..oder so *g*


----------



## Q (6 März 2012)

> Wie romantisch!


 happy09 Der Lateiner sagt dazu: pecunia non olet  

Aber wer kann wahre Liebe schon beurteilen


----------



## krawutz (7 März 2012)

Klar, macht sie. Schließlich muss man ja erst mal medienwirksam heiraten, um sich medienwirksam scheiden lassen zu können.


----------



## JayP (19 März 2012)

Am besten heiraten Madonna und Jennifer Lopez.

Dann sind Sie nicht soo allein und brauchen nicht ständig teure Geschenke für Ihre ToyBoys kaufen


----------



## MadonnaFan (20 März 2012)

Ich denke nicht, so offen kann eine Ehe nicht geführt werden, wie es nötig wäre.
Aber schön, dass die Sau mal wieder durchs mediale Dorf getrieben wurde


----------

